

Reddit says, "please stop referring to reddit as 'small'". - kacy
http://i.imgur.com/jiHka.png

======
zck
This also shows that reddit's size has doubled in the past year.

~~~
alextp
And without any visible degradation in the quality of the stories or the
comments, nor any scaling issues with downtime. Good job for the reddit folks
:-)

~~~
tincholio
I'm sure many people would disagree on this point. There are some subreddits
that are still very good, but the quality of the submissions and ensuing
discussions has dropped significantly over the last couple of years, IMO.

Which is why now I procrastinate mostly here, instead of on reddit ;)

------
pbhjpbhj
Perhaps they mean small as a business - I don't recall Digg begging it's
readers for handouts?

